# Mahonesa / mayonesa



## XiaoRoel

Hoy estoy de abrir hilos, pero es que se me ha planteado otro problema de extensión de uso de un vocablo. Me explico. Yo siempre uso la forma _mahonesa_ que es la que aprendí de niño en el medio familiar y que, como todos sabéis, se refiere a una salsa a base de yema de huevo y aceite de oliva originaria de Mahón, en las Islas Baleares. Siempre me sonó rara la forma con iod epentética _mayonesa_, que es la única que oigo y veo. ¿En algún sitio se usa _mahonesa_ como forma  habitual?


----------



## Antpax

Hola Xiao:

Yo en el otro hilo usé mayonesa, que es la que uso más habitualmente, pero diría que por mi zona se usan las dos, sin problema, aunque quizá se utilice algo más "mayonesa", al menos en la lengua hablada.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## bellota_2601

Nosotros siempre usamos mayonesa y en Perú también, nunca he oído la otra forma por estos lares.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

*Mayonesa,* por estos lados.

Me da la impresión de que el término nos vino de EE. UU., ('mayonnaise') por medio de las multinacionales de alimentos, pero no tengo prueba de ello.


----------



## chics

Hola. En mi casa igual que XiaoRoel, yo siempre había oído *mahonesa*, pero luego me fijé que en muchos botes lo escribían con "y".

A mí alguien me ha dicho que _mayonesa_ viene del francés _mayonnaise_, que adaptaron así (ni idea de porqué) el término _mahonesa_.

Cosas que sí sé: En Menorca, en catalán, la ciudad Maó (Mahón) se pronuncia "mo", y la salsa, en catalán, algo así como "muunesa". El habla menorquina tiene una particularidad, y es que no prononcian la "ll", en catalán es como si fuera una "h" en medio de palabras, y en inicio o final de palabra, o en castellano, en realidad pronuncian como una "i". Esto podría hacer penar a alguien que, si oye "idea" en catalán, por ejemplo, piense que en realidad hay una "ll" entre las dos vocales abiertas, y de hecho algunos dicen "ideia". Lo que falla es que esto no pasa en castellano, la "ll" se pronuncia siempre, aunque sea como una "i" o una "y", y en catalán ellos no pronuncian la ciudad "maó", con lo que no pudieron pensar que se escribiera "Malló".


----------



## Aserolf

En México también es ma*y*onesa, aunque en el medio rural la gente la pronuncia como la oye o "desoye"; he oido que le dicen "*b*ayonesa".

¿Es esto un uso común del sonido de *y* entre dos vocales, o sólo se trata de un regionalismo?

Sds;o)

Por cierto, a muchas personas les gusta mas el sabor del _*Miracle Whip*_ que el de la mayonesa. En mi casa no usamos mayonesa porque a mi familia no le gusta, dicen que sabe mucho a huevo, asi que solo usamos el _Miracle Whip_.


----------



## Antpax

Aserolf said:


> En México también es ma*y*onesa, aunque en el medio rural la gente la pronuncia como la oye o "desoye"; he oido que le dicen "*b*ayonesa".
> 
> ¿Es esto un uso común del sonido de *y* entre dos vocales, o sólo se trata de un regionalismo?
> 
> Sds;o)
> 
> Por cierto, a muchas personas les gusta mas el sabor del _*Miracle Whip*_ que el de la mayonesa. En mi casa no usamos mayonesa porque a mi familia no le gusta, dicen que sabe mucho a huevo, asi que solo usamos el _Miracle Whip_.


 
Hola:

Sin embargo, por aquí la "bayonesa" es otra cosa. Es un dulce de hojaldre relleno de cabello de ángel.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

Aserolf said:


> _*Miracle Whip*_.


¿qué es?


----------



## XiaoRoel

"_Miracle Whip_" supongo que será una marca comercial. Aquí nunca he visto tal producto. Traducido sería "_huevos batidos que hacen milagros_", o algo así. No sé que aspecto ni sabor tendrá, pero supongo que se parecerá a la mahonesa "de mentira", con huevina y sin aceite de oliva, que te ponen en ciertas hamburgueserías. ¿Podrías confirmarlo?
Acabo de ver una traducción en la Wikipedia de esa expresión en inglés totalmente risible, "látigo milagro" (cosas de la traducción automática, cuando "_Whip_" en lenguaje culinario no es '_látigo_', sino que viene a significar '_huevo batido_' o incluso '_postre cremoso_').  Parece ser, según dice ese artículo de la Wikipedia, un invento original de Salem, Illinois, creación de un propietario de bar que vendió la fórmula a Kraft en los años de 1930. Es un producto de la Gran Depresión que abarataba el precio excesivo de la mayonesa. La referencia en la Wikipedia en inglés bajo la entrada "_Miracle Whip_"


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> ¿qué es?


Nunca lo probé, no sé si atreverme... Miracle Whip. ¿Alguien lo conoce?


----------



## chics

Pues ya que me lo has puesto a huevo... conozco una salsa que tiene yema de huevo o a veces huevina, leche, mostaza, especias varias según la marca y aceite de colza o "vegetal" (supongo que mezcla de aceite de palma, etc.). ¿Para vosotros entraría en la definición de "mahonesa"? ¿Por qué?

Namarme, me has dejado . No sé que pensar...


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Namarme, me has dejado . No sé que pensar...


Lo mismo, yo, chics...  ¡Esto no lo tenemos en Barcelona, qué barbaridad! ¿Seguro que no lleva picante?


----------



## Aserolf

Me disculpo por no haber ofrecido mas informacion, esto es el *Miracle Whip*, y asi se *ve*. Parece mayonesa pero tiene un sabor yo diría menos intenso ?.
Y no, no lleva picante ! Es un aderezo que lo puedes usar en ensaladas, sándwiches, etc. etc. 
Algún dia que llegue a visitar España les llevaré unos cuantos para repartir. Pensé que si se podía encontrar  porque en México si hay.

Sds*;o)*


----------



## ManPaisa

> ¿Es esto un uso común del sonido de *y* entre dos vocales, o sólo se trata de un regionalismo?


¿El cambio de la m por la b?


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Pues ya que me lo has puesto a huevo... conozco una salsa que tiene yema de huevo o a veces huevina, leche, mostaza, especias varias según la marca y aceite de colza o "vegetal" (supongo que mezcla de aceite de palma, etc.). ¿Para vosotros entraría en la definición de "mahonesa"? ¿Por qué?
> 
> Namarme, me has dejado . No sé que pensar...


 
Hola Chics:

Opinión personal e intransferible : para mí no. Más que nada diría que no por el tema de la mostaza y las especias. Yo entiendo la mayonesa o mahonesa, como huevo, aceite y un toque de limón o vinagre. Si ya le metemos más cosas es otro tipo de salsa ¿no? No sé, por ejemplo, si le ponemos un diente de ajo, es ajo, no mayonesa. No sé si me explico.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## veruscio

Hola, XiaoRoel.

Yo soy argentina y le digo "mayonesa", lo mismo que las personas de mi entorno. No conocía el otro término, que, por lo que veo, conserva más relación con su origen: el gentilicio "mahón".

A raíz de tu consulta, acudí al DRAE y encontré que "mayonesa" viene del francés _mayonnaise_ y significa 'salsa mahonesa' (salsa que se hace batiendo aceite crudo y huevo).

Saludos.

Verónica


----------



## ManPaisa

Namarne said:


> Nunca lo probé, no sé si atreverme... Miracle Whip. ¿Alguien lo conoce?


 
Yo sí.  Se parece un poco a la mayonesa comercial, pero dista mucho de lo que es el producto casero.


----------



## Aserolf

ManPaisa said:


> ¿El cambio de la m por la b?


No, me refiero al uso de la *h* en lugar de la *y* en España. Porque en México hay regiones en las que la *ll* la pronuncian como *i*, por ejemplo dicen Carr*í*o en lugar de Carri*ll*o, Salt*í*o en lugar de Salti*ll*o, etc.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En el buscador, en dominios de mi país, hay tres páginas con la primera, y setenta y ocho con la segunda, y vaya a saber cuántos resultados de la primera son dedazos, ya que son teclas contiguas. Uso muy escaso, por no decir nulo. ¿Hay marcas comerciales que digan "mahonesa" en sus etiquetas? 

De paso: con los vegetarianos a ultranza, el cuidado de la salud y otras "modernidades", hace ya añares que la definición "la que se hace batiendo aceite crudo y huevo" quedó en entredicho. Hay incontables páginas de "mahonesa/mayonesa sin huevo".

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿En algún sitio se usa _mahonesa_ como forma habitual?


 
Por aquí no. La verdad es que todo el mundo dice mayonesa. Lo de mahonesa es lo que pone en algunos frascos, pero si alguien lo dice suena raro.



Antpax said:


> Hola Chics:
> 
> No sé, por ejemplo, si le ponemos un diente de ajo, es ajo, no mayonesa.


 
Aquí a eso le decimos alioli.
De acuerdo por otra parte en que para que sea mayonesa debe llevar únicamente aceite, huevo, sal y limón o vinagre. Si lleva otras cosas es otra cosa. Aunque hay gente que le echa leche o dice que hace mayonesa sin huevo .


----------



## Aserolf

En la página de Wikipedia: *Miracle Whip* (clic), dice que sí se encuentra disponible en España.


----------



## Antpax

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En el buscador, en dominios de mi país, hay tres páginas con la primera, y setenta y ocho con la segunda, y vaya a saber cuántos resultados de la primera son dedazos, ya que son teclas contiguas. Uso muy escaso, por no decir nulo. ¿Hay marcas comerciales que digan "mahonesa" en sus etiquetas?
> 
> De paso: con los vegetarianos a ultranza, el cuidado de la salud y otras "modernidades", hace ya añares que la definición "la que se hace batiendo aceite crudo y huevo" quedó en entredicho. Hay incontables páginas de "mahonesa/mayonesa sin huevo".
> 
> Saludos


 
Uf, aquí puede crearse una discusión hasta el infinito, pero entiendo que precisamente por eso tiene que llevar el identificador "sin huevo", porque si decimos "mayonesa" a secas se entiende que es la tradicional ¿no? Bueno, también hay hamburguesas de tofu y no sé que más.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

Antpax said:


> Opinión personal e intransferible : para mí no. Más que nada diría que no por el tema de la mostaza y las especias. Yo entiendo la mayonesa o mahonesa, como huevo, aceite y un toque de limón o vinagre. Si ya le metemos más cosas es otro tipo de salsa ¿no? No sé, por ejemplo, si le ponemos un diente de ajo, es ajo, no mayonesa. No sé si me explico.


Claro, para mí sería una mahonesa de ajo, o un allioli. La salsa esa whip nosequé parece que tampoco es mahonesa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo no me fío de las etimologías de la RAE (aunque en los últimos tiempos se han moderado un poco). Es posible que la forma con iod provenga del francés (sería una palabra de ida y vuelta), como tantos términos culinarios, pero no me acaba de cuadrar que una salsa originaria de Mahón, y que en algunos sitios conserva su forma original derivada del gentilicio, se haya modificado por influencia del francés, y más sabiendo que es un adjetivo sustantivado cuyo origen es la expresión _salsa mahonesa_, que pierde el sustantivo genérico que se desgasta por su uso frecuente. Yo me inclinaría por una iod epentética para deshacer el hiato, que surgiría dentro de la lengua y no por influencia gala.


----------



## veruscio

XiaoRoel said:


> Yo me inclinaría por una iod epentética para deshacer el hiato, que surgiría dentro de la lengua y no por influencia gala.


 
¿Decís que la iod epentética surgió antes de pasar al francés?

Encontré un dato en un artículo sobre el origen del nombre "mayonnaise". Está en inglés, así que me animo a traducir (por favor, tomen mi texto como una mera aproximación al texto original). Están citando el _Larousse Gastronomique _(Larousse gastronómico) de 1961:

"Mayonesa es, según nosotros, una variante popular de _moyeunaise_, derivada de la palabra antiguo francés _moyeu_, la cual significa 'yema de huevo'. Por lo cual, dicho esto, la salsa no es más que una emulsión de yemas de huevo y aceite".


Saludos.

Verónica


----------



## ManPaisa

Aserolf said:


> No, me refiero al uso de la *h* en lugar de la *y* en España. Porque en México hay regiones en las que la *ll* la pronuncian como *i*, por ejemplo dicen Carr*í*o en lugar de Carri*ll*o, Salt*í*o en lugar de Salti*ll*o, etc.


 
El término *mayonesa* viene del francés *mayonnaise*. Eso hasta la RAE lo reconoce.

*Mahonesa* se refiere a su origen en Mahon (Menorca, España) y, por lo visto, es un término bastante común en muchos lugares deEspaña.

Los propios franceses dicen que *mayonnaise* probablemente sea una deformación de *Mahón/mahonesa.* Pero hay quienes dicen que viene de *bayonnaise* (de Bayón, Francia).

En resumen, hay un duelo 'geolingüisticopolítico'  entre los dos países con respecto del origen, no del nombre, sino de la propia salsa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues puede ser. A mí, mientras no tenga otros datos, me parece más lógico que recurrir al francés.


----------



## chics

¿Y si fuera un falso amigo? porque lo que en Francia llaman _mayonnaise_ tiene siempre mostaza (de Dijon, por supuesto) y a menudo otras especias, además suele hacerse con yemas sólo, algo que en España no se nos hubiera ocurrido. Y, claro, aquí por "aceite" sobreentendemos que es de oliva, aunque en las industriales pongan otros más baratos.

¿No podría tratarse de una salsa parecida, de la misma familia y vecina de la mahonesa y el allioli? 



> Pero hay quienes dicen que viene de *bayonnaise* (de Bayón, Francia).


Ajá.

Xiao, yo también pienso en lo de facilitar la pronunciación, pero en Andalucía están acostumbrados a pronunciar el hiato _-ao_, más que en Cataluña ¿será que el esfuerzo por pronunciar bien el gentilicio del vecino es más fuerte?

Veruscio, ¿por qué no?

Que interesante que cerca de las Baleares es donde existe aún el gentilicio, que en América se descoozca totalmente y que en Méjico hasta haya derivado a _bayonesa_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Parece difícil pensar que de bayonnaise (de Bayonne, Bayona de Francia, en el País Vasco de Francia) pueda venir mahonesa. La existencia de este gentilicio pone muy en duda el pretendido origen francés. Además, una salsa con aceite oliva de base no me parece que sea muy francesa. ¡Lo que hace el chauvinismo!


----------



## chics

Es que en Francia no tiene aceite de oliva. Créeme, he mirado en todos los supermercados y ni una contiene siquiera aceite de oliva.


----------



## veruscio

chics said:


> ¿Y si fuera un falso amigo? porque lo que en Francia llaman _mayonnaise_ tiene siempre mostaza (de Dijon, por supuesto) y a menudo otras especias, además suele hacerse con yemas sólo, algo que en España no se nos hubiera ocurrido. Y, claro, aquí por "aceite" sobreentendemos que es de oliva, aunque en las industriales pongan otros más baratos.


 
Mi mayonesa casera (curioso: hice hace dos días) lleva aceite de girasol; si le tengo que poner de oliva... ¡voy a tener que empeñar las joyas de la abuela! 

Saludos.

Verónica


----------



## Argónida

veruscio said:


> Mi mayonesa casera (curioso: hice hace dos días) lleva aceite de girasol; si le tengo que poner de oliva... ¡voy a tener que empeñar las joyas de la abuela!
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Verónica


 
¿Tan caro es allí?

Aquí la receta tradicional, como ya han dicho, es con aceite de oliva. En realidad yo creo que toda la cocina tradicional nuestra lleva aceite de oliva.


----------



## Aserolf

chics said:


> ...
> Que interesante que cerca de las Baleares es donde existe aún el gentilicio, que en América se descoozca totalmente y que en Méjico hasta haya derivado a _bayonesa_.


 
A mí me parece que lo de "bayonesa" en México, es mas un problema de mala pronunciación, porque hay varias cosas a las que les han cambiado el nombre . 
Hace ya un tiempo, un familiar tenía una tienda de abarrotes que en ocasiones yo le ayudaba a atender. Me topé gente que llegaba buscando "bayonesa" (por "mayonesa"), leche "mezclé" (por leche "nestlé"), salsa "capsu" (por salsa "catsup"), etc. etc.


----------



## chics

Yo tampoco sabía que el aceite de oliva fuera tan caro en Argentina. Hace muy poco que me he dado cuenta de verdad que, sin pensarlo, en España siempre decimos "aceite" cuando es de oliva, y que en otro caso (si es de girasol, por ejemplo) lo tenemos que indicar: "aceite de girasol", por ejemplo. Hace muchísimos años mi profe de inglés me tradujo "aceite" por "olive oil" y recuerdo que pensé que qué pesado, que no dijeran "oil" simplemente. 

Es un tema lingüístico-cultural. Seguro que en el castellano de América no es así, pero tal vez deberíamos o proponer a la RAE que pongan esto como españolismo o bien, o también, que los traductores y nosotros mismos al hablar con gente de fuera lo tengamos en cuenta.

Con aceite de girasol para mí también sería mahonesa, vale...

¿Es tan idiota la idea de que sean dos salsas distintas? Aunque sería un poco raro que una salsa tradicional de Bayona lleve un ingrediente (la mostaza) tradicional pero de la otra punta del país. Aunque, ¿porqué no? en el País Basco de aquí se usan a veces las ñoras murcianas.

Y más raro aún que los franceses pongan un gentilicio extranjero a algo que piensan que es suyo propio. ¿Y si alguien que no se enteraba bien hizo una mezcla de las dos palabras? ¿Añaden "y" intervocálicas los franceses?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

La campana francesa, de acuerdo al Trésor:  “Puede provenir del nombre de (Puerto) Mahon, capital de Menorca, en recuerdo a la toma de esa villa por el duque de Richelieu en 1756, aunque la primera fecha de aparición de la palabra sea muy posterior a aquella del acontecimiento; por eso, Bescherelle ve en ella una ortografía viciosa de _bayonnaise_”. Traducción "libre".

Saludos


----------



## Hidrocálida

Argónida said:


> ¿Tan caro es allí?
> 
> Aquí la receta tradicional, como ya han dicho, es con aceite de oliva. En realidad yo creo que toda la cocina tradicional nuestra lleva aceite de oliva.



Aqúí pasa lo mismo que en Argentina, ni pensar en hacer mayonesa con aceite de oliva (Un litro de aceite de oliva cuesta alrededor de 6 euros,mientras que un aceite de maíz o girasol cuesta alrededor de 1.5 euros)
Por otra parte,nunca he conocido personas que hagan mayonesa casera,aquí todo mundo compra de las comerciales.
Saludos
EDIT
¿Cómo es que pronuncian la palabra mahonesa? ¿maonesa ó.....?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pronunciación: [maonésa]. La hache es muda y denota en la grafía que se pronuncia el hiato sin posibilidad de sinalefa o crasis.


----------



## Hidrocálida

XiaoRoel said:


> Pronunciación: [maonésa]. La hache es muda y denota en la grafía que se pronuncia el hiato sin posibilidad de sinalefa o crasis.


Gracias por aclararlo.Yo ya  estaba imaginando que tenía una pronunciación medio rara.


----------



## chics

Hola. Aquí se solía hacer casera, es una receta por lo menos de la edad media, en la que debía de ser un lujazo, con el huevo. Parece que alguien dijo una vez que un cocinero francés fue a menorca y allí la inventó (o, como pasa con tantas recetas, lo copió de una buena mujer de tantas que llevaba haciéndola toda la vida y se la apropió), la puso de moda en Francia y luego la exportaron. También pusieron de moda el caviar iraní y otras cosas, esta parte no la pone nadie en duda.

Pero la historia esa del cocinero francés que la inventó hace poco se hace muy rara cuando conoces la cultura y la gastronomía tradicional de las Baleares. Cela, que no es de allí, por ejemplo, escribió esto al respecto:
http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=dfbw6nw2_7crsznpfn&hl=caanonimos


> Los franceses siempre han entendido que _mayonnaise _era popularismo por _mahonnaise. _(...).
> Su presencia en el diccionario de la Academia Española es tardía: _mayonesa, _en 1884, y _mahonesa _en 1925.
> Para mi tengo que la salsa que el duque se llevó (...) no tenia nombre ni en castellano ni en catalán; fue exportada a Francia por las huestes de Richelieu, que deformaron en _mayonnaise _la denominación de origen que le dieron, y de ellos tomamos nosotros la traducción de la corrupción.
> Entiendo que la cadena pudiera establecerse así: (catalán) _maonesa _y (castellano) _mahonesa _(francés) _mahoinnaise _(que corrompe en) _mayonnaise._


----------



## pejeman

Los mexicanos decimos mayonesa. Y mi hija cuando visita España, siempre que le preguntan por "mahonesa", les puntualiza: "mayonesa".

Saludos.


----------



## swift

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿En algún sitio se usa _mahonesa_ como forma  habitual?



Hola Xiao:

En Costa Rica, somos muy pocos, realmente contados con los dedos de la mano, los que decimos "mahonesa". Mayonesa es el nombre más extendido.



chics said:


> A mí alguien me ha dicho que _mayonesa_ viene del francés _mayonnaise_, que adaptaron así (ni idea de porqué) el término _mahonesa_.



Hola Chics:

Yo leí una explicación que no recuerdo en todo su detalle. Creo que tenía que ver con que los franceses de Bayona (Bayonne) quisieron apropiarse la creación de la salsa de Mahón . Lo único que sobrevivió fue la "y" . Lo leí en el libro "Problemas idiomáticos del habla costarricense", del Dr. Alfonso López Martín. Más tarde te confirmo.

Un saludo a ambos,


J.


----------



## ManPaisa

Como siempre, la *Real Vagademia* se tardó mucho en incluir los términos en su Diccionario. De cualquier manera, _mayonesa_ entró en el DRAE antes que _mahonesa_. De Wikipedia:

_La primera referencia conocida en francés de la salsa es en 1807, según el Larousse. En inglés es de 1841, según el diccionario Oxford. La primera entrada en el DRAE es tardía, de 1884 y el nombre culto, mahonesa, no entraría hasta 1925._

No me extraña que, por estos lados, muchos estén seguros de que la mentada salsa es de origen francés y hasta anglosajón.


----------



## chics

Tampoco deben estar la salsa brava, ni la salsa verde, por ejemplo. No sé si porque las consideran banales, demasiado locales o porque no saben que existen.

En este caso, que es un gentilicio, hay además el hecho que seguro que en mahón no la llamaban así, para eso hay que referirse a ella desde fuera. En Cataluña la crema catalana es a menudo simplemente "crema", en Valencia la "paella" sólo va acompañada de "valenciana" en los chiringuitos para guiris y el "andaluz" del gazpacho tres cuartos de lo mismo.

Claro que por aquellas épocas seguro que la salsa ya se había extendido por lo menos a Cataluña y seguramente por Levante, si no por todo el país.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá decimos mayonesa, y, al menos en mi casa, existen las comerciales y la casera. Esta última la preparo con dos yemas de huevo, batiéndolas hasta que espesen y luego le agrego media taza de aceite de oliva (poco a poco, para que no se corte). Al final unas gotas de limón y sal al gusto (yo le agrego pimienta, cosa que mi abuela no hacía).

No es tan fácil de hacer como podría parecer, y nunca la he probado en casa de ninguno de mis amigos. Mi abuela era de Soria.

Para los que la quieran preparar (en México), usen aceite Carbonell o Ybarra.


----------



## XiaoRoel

ToñoTorreón, ¿cuándo invitas?


----------



## Vampiro

Y haciendo palmas y arriba y arriba ese coro que arranca que dice, que dice: 
Bate que bate, chocolate, bate que bate, bate que bate que bate chocolate. 
Un tatuaje en la espalda, negra la minifalda, zapatos y el top, misteriosa ella bailaba 
yo la estaba mirando desde que llegó, de repente su mirada en mis ojos se clavó 
sosteniendo la mirada se acercó y sin decir nada me agarró fuerte la cara y a la pista me arrastró.  
Ma yo ne sa, ella me bate como haciendo mayonesa 
todo lo que había tomado se me subió pronto a la cabeza. 
Mayonesa, ella me bate como haciendo mayonesa


----------



## ManPaisa

> *Vampiro escribió:*
> Ma yo ne sa, ella me bate como haciendo mayonesa
> todo lo que había tomado se me subió pronto a la cabeza.
> Mayonesa, ella me bate como haciendo mayonesa


 
Con '_mahonesa'_, no quedaría igual.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Guay del Paraguay.  Estamos de discoteca. (Ahora lo borra la inquisición forense.)


----------



## pejeman

swift said:


> Hola Xiao:
> 
> En Costa Rica, somos muy pocos, realmente contados con los dedos de la mano, los que decimos "mahonesa". Mayonesa es el nombre más extendido.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Chics:
> 
> Yo leí una explicación que no recuerdo en todo su detalle. Creo que tenía que ver con que los franceses de Bayona (Bayonne) quisieron apropiarse la creación de la salsa de Mahón . Lo único que sobrevivió fue la "y" . Lo leí en el libro "Problemas idiomáticos del habla costarricense", del Dr. Alfonso López Martín. Más tarde te confirmo.
> 
> Un saludo a ambos,
> 
> 
> J.


 

Siendo de esa ciudad, hoy resulta que a bayoneta calada impusieron el mote de mayonesa.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

XiaoRoel said:


> Guay del Paraguay. Estamos de discoteca. (Ahora lo borra la inquisición forense.)


----------



## bb008

Hola

Después de apreciar este hilo demasiado divertido (opinión personal), en Venezuela decimos mayonesa, peroooo, siempre hay un bendito pero, justamente y en son de broma hay personas que dicen bayonesa, incluso a decirle así a la mayonesa muchos quedaría como una persona de mal hablar (si vieran este hilo), en fin, "los malandros" (delincuentes, malhechores, ladrones, drogadictos, facinerosos, entre otros), casualmente en su mayoría dicen bayonesa.

En Venezuela es mayonesa.

Lo que aprende uno en este foro.

Saludos.-


----------



## totor

Argónida said:


> ¿Tan caro es allí?



Sí, por aquí el aceite de oliva es muy caro, y el que se usa es por lo general girasol.


----------



## virulea86+

de hecho no sabía que el nombre original era "mahonesa"  que buen dato para saberlo...


----------



## El Nazareno

Creo -no estoy seguro- que en el país vasco es donde más se usa (mahonesa)


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Como lo prometido es deuda, transcribo a continuación la explicación del Dr. Alfonso López Martín:



> Mayonesa es un nombre español que ha llegado a nosotros tamizado por la lengua francesa. El origen de la popular salsa es la ciudad española de Mahón, en la isla balear de Menorca. Según el Petit Robert, Dictionnaire de la Langue Française, _mayonnaise _es una alteración de "mahonnaise", quizás en recuerdo de la toma del puerto Mahón en 1756.
> 
> Como se ve, los franceses alteraron la palabra tan hábilmente, que no es fácil reconocer su forma original. Es más trataron de llamar a la citada salsa _bayonesa_, como si procediera de la ciudad francesa de Bayona, aunque en esto no tuvieron mayor éxito.



López Martín, Alfonso. _Problemas idiomáticos del habla costarricense_. San José: 1982.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Ibermanolo

Aserolf said:


> A mí me parece que lo de "bayonesa" en México, es mas un problema de mala pronunciación, porque hay varias cosas a las que les han cambiado el nombre .
> Hace ya un tiempo, un familiar tenía una tienda de abarrotes que en ocasiones yo le ayudaba a atender. Me topé gente que llegaba buscando "bayonesa" (por "mayonesa"), leche "mezclé" (por leche "nestlé"), salsa "capsu" (por salsa "catsup"), etc. etc.


 
Pues por estos lares también hay gente que dice bayonesa aunque es cierto que se suele tratar de gente poco letrada.


----------

